# Willing to travel and/or relocate!



## KKayWilson

I am a CPC-A with almost two years of experience. I am experienced in remote coding;logging in to secure website, pulling up individual patient charts for physician encounter and abstracting ICD-9, level E/M, CPT and/or HCPCS codes and entering codes for auditing. My experience also includes emergency services.  This was DOD for statistical purposes.  I am willing to travel or relocate or both in order to secure employment as a coder.  I am willing to pay more dues and will accept lesser pay scale for more experience to facilitate my goal.  Anyone with any help for me will be much appreciated and remembered if you should need help. 

Thank you,
Kathleen Kay


----------



## sheaton511

When will you have 2 years experience and have you ever coding surgical procedures for a physicians practice?


----------



## dmcooper

If you are willing to relocate to the Anderson, Indiana area, please send me a copy of your resume.  

Debbie Cooper; CPC, CPC-FP
Coding and Reimbursement Manager
Health Network of Madison County
dmcooper@sjhsnet.org


----------



## Ms. jones

*cover letter for relocating coder position*

November 13, 2008 

Kiesha Jones 
Hope Mills NC 28348
(910) 717-0411 
kekekjones@yahoo.com

I am writing to express my interest in a position for Certified Professional Coder. I am confident that my training and diverse work experience has prepared me well for this position with your company.
For the past seven years, I have worked as a Medical Assistant. While in this position I have worked closely with Physicians. In addition to performing clinical duties, I also performed various administrative tasks and front office duties such as ICD-9, CPT-4 and HCPC coding of encounters, entering data into computer, checking in patients and triaging. I have been complimented on my professionalism and pleasant speaking voice. 
In addition to my experience in the field of Medical Assisting, I have completed a 13 month diploma program as Medical Coding/ Billing Specialist and worked simultaneously as a medical coding specialist for one year. I am a member of the AAPC and currently scheduled for the CPC exam on November 16, 2008 through the American Association of Professional Coders (AAPC). I am also proficient with MS Office, MediSoft, Encoder Pro, Medical Manager, and Cerner Applications. 
My resume is enclosed for your review and consideration. I am available immediately upon passing my exam. Feel free to e-mail or call to discuss the possibility of setting up an interview. I am confident that I'll bring the right skills, experience, and talents to the position. Thank you for your time and consideration.

Sincerely, 


Kiesha Jones


----------



## diamondsolutions

If you are willing to relocate to the greater Washington, D.C. area, please send your resume to zakiya@diamondsolutionsinc.com.


----------

